# I take it the pro hormone market I pretty much dead



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

P mag not available anywhere, sd and most of the others are very scarce what's happened??? I was just doing some searching ready to start getting stuff together for winter bulk and jw where I would usually have gone for p mag, sd and 6 bromo don't even list these anymore. Further searching doesn't show any results for retailers stocking them, I know dragon have gone but others used to make these compounds or have these been banned?


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

http://www.powermyself.com/brawn-nutrition-p-mag-35-90-caps.html


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

> P mag not available anywhere, sd and most of the others are very scarce what's happened??? I was just doing some searching ready to start getting stuff together for winter bulk and jw where I would usually have gone for p mag, sd and 6 bromo don't even list these anymore. Further searching doesn't show any results for retailers stocking them, I know dragon have gone but others used to make these compounds or have these been banned?


http://www.bodyconsciousuk.com/prohormones/


----------



## Bubbles82 (Sep 24, 2013)

DatGuy said:


> Could always use steroids instead


After time away from the gym lost my contacts so ph my only option at the moment. I'm researching using 6 bromo as pct with pmag as it quite mild and others have done alright with this. I have checked some of the usual site to get nolva or equivalent as would prefer to use it but all out of stock.


----------

